# New member seeking information.



## WOZ887 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hello,

I recently returned to my favourite obsession, err hobby, after a 20+ year absence. Numerous moves and a change in career caused me to set model railroading aside. A recent trip to Europe has rekindled my interest. I am planning a layout based loosely on operations in Thunder Bay at the head of Lake Superior. 

In compiling a list of reference materials I have Identified a CN publication entitled Thunder Bay Operating Manual No. 2, published sometime in, or prior to 1982.

Would anyone know where I could find a copy of that document and/or the CP Rail equivalent? I have all of the relevant Employee Timetables for the area.

Many thanks in advance,
Stewart


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

That would have been an internal document, so it wasn't exactly published publicly.

There is a trade in old railroad documents at model trains shows, but it can take a fair bit of looking and even also a lot of good luck to find a particular document.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Check out paper items under railroadiana on EBay....

Tom


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

You might want to join/check the Canadian Railway Modellers group over on Facebook. Those guys seem to know this stuff pretty well.


----------

